# Conquest 3



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*Bought a Mathews Conquest 3 50-60 ##* *I believe this is a 42" A to A And 7" brace[is 7" enough??] - A good finger set up >?*I once had a REflex caribou 45" A to A and 8 1/2" brace[wish I still had it} ---- will I be disappointed with the Conquest 3 ?[I could always use a release ] but really want to get back into fingers! This bow has the regular 1 cam , not the mini max[i believe] -- I'm shooting NAP Center rest flipper- and probably 5" feathers-- Thoughts??? --- thanks!!:


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Chuck, I just got a Conquest Pro, 60-70#, 65% maxcam and have set it up with an old NAP Plungerrest with a flipper head and an HHA sight. Have only shot it a little bit and my consistency is not very good yet. Shooting 2 under with a glove - perhaps a tab would be better. A peep and/or kisser button might help, too. A release would probably help the most.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*so----*

a good finger bow or no ??


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Conquest Pro is an excellent finger bow.

A good friend of mine won his first 3D Limited Pro World Championship with one, back in the day.


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

Quick View
IBO Rating: 310 fps
Axle-to-Axle: 41"
Brace Height: 7"
Draw Weight: 40-70 lbs
Bow Weight: 4.4 lbs
Let-off: 60%, 65%, 80%
Draw Lengths: 24"-32"

They have 3 cams -Soft cam, Maxi-cam & Mini-Max.

Great bow!! I think you'll really like it or even love it. Simple to tune, Very accurate.:thumbs_up
I have 3 or 4 robinhoods with mine. I use 4" fletch


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*Q*

Darksider - do you use feathers or vanes off your rest?thanks-->


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

catkinson
You should be able to use either vanes or feathers with a centerrest. I'm using vanes and get tight groups at 20 yds. when I do my part. I agree with Darksider - it seems like a good finger bow.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

catkinson said:


> *Bought a Mathews Conquest 3 50-60 ##* *I believe this is a 42" A to A And 7" brace[is 7" enough??] - A good finger set up >?*I once had a REflex caribou 45" A to A and 8 1/2" brace[wish I still had it} ---- will I be disappointed with the Conquest 3 ?[I could always use a release ] but really want to get back into fingers! This bow has the regular 1 cam , not the mini max[i believe] -- I'm shooting NAP Center rest flipper- and probably 5" feathers-- Thoughts??? --- thanks!!:


I shoot a Con3 with Max cam and a Rival Pro with mini max.

I have come to prefer the Con3, I can get better arrow speed with less draw weight than the mini max. And the Con3 just feels more solid to me. In my opinion, the Conquest 3 is the best of the Conquest line to date.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*The best*

I also shoot a Conquest 3 with fingers and I think it is the best finger bow. I dont know about the other cams but on mine I have the mini-max cams. I use a one finger release, Pull with three and drop the top and the bottom 70 pounds even if I have to twist the cable and shoot at 275fps with Vapor Trail string and cable.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I owned a Conquest 3, and a Conquest Apex....The Conquest 3 was a very very nice bow, I had the Mini-Max cam and idler on it...I shot with, and without the wooden grip, and liked it better without the grip....I liked the Apex better , it was a bit heavier, had a better grip for Me personally, and even with the higher brace height and longer A-T-A, it was very close in arrow speed...Either way, the Conquest 2, 3, and 4 are great bows...Jim


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

The C3 is an awesome rig for finger shooting.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*C 3*

If this is the bow you bought on AT Classifieds you got a hell of a deal. I wish I had been a bit earlier I would have inquired about the bow myself. Congrats and good luck with your new bow.

Paul:thumbs_up


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*my bow--*

yep - it was the one for sale on here-- HOW do I know what cam I have since I'm not very informed on this bow or the cam options- thanks to all------>


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

catkinson said:


> yep - it was the one for sale on here-- HOW do I know what cam I have since I'm not very informed on this bow or the cam options- thanks to all------>


There is a set of letters and numbers stamped on the cam. Here is an older manual, more than likely you have a Max cam.

http://mathewsinc.com/data/mathewsinc/file/245_4769_04 Owners Manual.PDF


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*thank you*

thanks for that link man!! really helpful- God bless--


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*looks like*

supersoft --60% let off-


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

You may come to like that cam, but for fingers I would recommend a Z2 Max cam (non HL version).


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*If*

I don t and want to find that cam- can you get them from the company --?? or I suppose right here on this site? What would be the difference in the two?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Do some digging in the classifieds. Yes they can still be ordered from Mathews via a Pro shop.

The big difference is wall, and how the string comes off the finger, or fingers.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*thanks*

:thanks again


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*cam / a little more research!*

ok- little confused - this is what the owners manual says for *conquest 3 cam selctions--

in left hand at 28" it is either the Z 2 EEL-HL OR the Z 2 EEL-

I think it has the original cam on it but still unsure which it will be *


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

HL = High Letoff 80%

A cam with absence of the HL marking would be 60 or 65%


If I remember correctly, the Super Soft was 60%


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Just My Opine*

CTL I dig the HL for a one finger letoff............
BW


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

My 3D fingers bow.............C3 HL 29 draw 60#. Smokin 309 Gr. 400 spine GT ultralights w/85 gr. tips. It lets me be competitive in the Mens open release class. Is it a good bow:wink:


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

catkinson said:


> Darksider - do you use feathers or vanes off your rest?thanks-->


No problem.
4 - 4 fletch vanes, 75x105 helical. I do tear up allot of vanes. I may try feathers again sometime.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice lookin rig there BW. I have that same Cartel Doosung on my Rival Pro. 

*What kind of cable slide you using? Does it require the cable and string to cross below the rod?*

I went with the Super Stix on the Con3, spent about an hour+ experimenting and moving weights. 
Finally found a pretty good spot to help eliminate the occasional torqued left/right shot.

My Conquest 3: 28.25" draw, 57#. 307 gr CXL SS 150 85 gr point, Duravane 3D 2.3" vane.
Torqueless grip.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow yours is cleaner looking than mine is. Nice grip. I got mine 2nd or 3rd hand. The cables were crossed that way when I got it. I noticed that they cross above the rod on my Rival. 

Are they supposed to cross above the rod? 

BW


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

IBBW said:


> Wow yours is cleaner looking than mine is. Nice grip. I got mine 2nd or 3rd hand. The cables were crossed that way when I got it. I noticed that they cross above the rod on my Rival.
> 
> Are they supposed to cross above the rod?
> 
> BW


Above yes. 

But I guess it's shoot fine?


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

AHHHHHHH. my cables were in a bind. Nice catch CTL. smoother on the pull and release now. :thumbs_up


----------



## Dan. S (Mar 5, 2008)

*Nice finger rigs*

Hi guys

I dont usually post on a.t. much but I spend a lot of time on here reading. Thanks for sharing your info and opinions especially on finger shooting.

Im a die hard finger shooter from Australia. I have been shooting a scepter 4 for some time but I have become interested in mathews single cams particularly the conquest 3 or 4 (to shoot with fingers of course).

My draw length is 26.75 and figure that I need a mini max on the conquest.
Your bows have the max cam from what I can figure.

The dealers where I live dont keep these in stock (they dont keep much at all) so i would have to get one on other peoples advice if I were to order one.

Im looking for a smooth drawing bow and thought single cams might be the way to go but need more insight from those in the know.

I also like a little bit of valley (not much but it needs to be there not like some bows where it dosnt exist).

A also like a firm wall not a spongy one and a smooth drop into the valley not like some speed bows.

Can I bother you fellas to share your thoughts on the conquest preferably with mini max but all insights are appreciated.

If you have any experience with a scepter 4 with furious cams maybe you can make a comparison between the two to help me.

One last question how do they balance without stabilisers, sights etc. (are they very top heavy or just a little) and the integrated grip is it very wide?

Thanks for your time and info much appreciated
Dan


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Hey mate!!*

Well one thing about a mathews is there is a solid back wall, no doubt. They aren't blazing fast (by todays standards) but they are fast. Let me go farther...............tuned right they drive tacks. Enough said. They have very narrow grips and a low weight out front is all you need. I cannot comment on a septer in comparison, I have never shot one. You will need 60-70 limbs on a C3 to get 60# draw weight with a Mini at your draw length. A Rival Pro would be a good choice BUT with your short draw length a C3 or C4 with a mini would be faster. In fact I would consider an Ovation or Prestige instead. The downside of the Prestige is it has a low brace (6"). I would go Ovation for the most performance, a C3 with a mini for the same reason or a Rival pro for outright accuracy.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

IBBW said:


> AHHHHHHH. my cables were in a bind. Nice catch CTL. smoother on the pull and release now. :thumbs_up


sweet


----------



## Dan. S (Mar 5, 2008)

*Thanks IBBW*

thanks for the review, I like the specs of the prestige but I know from experience that anything under 38-39 inches axle to axle (depends on size of the cams, brace etc). Is uncomfortable on the fingers if I have a long shoot.

Is there much of a valley on these bows, everything else you described sounds like it would make an ideal finger bow.

Thanks again


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

Ummm the "valley" is very narrow. I can't really say it has a "valley". It drops all at once and thats it. There is a small amount of "sponge" back there. I shoot mine one under. All I have to do is think about releasing and and it's gone. I accidently fired one off today at a shoot. I got to full draw, dropped to one finger, relaxed a little to much.............


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

IBBW said:


> Ummm the "valley" is very narrow. I can't really say it has a "valley". It drops all at once and thats it. There is a small amount of "sponge" back there. I shoot mine one under. All I have to do is think about releasing and and it's gone. I accidently fired one off today at a shoot. *I got to full draw, dropped to one finger, relaxed a little to much............. *



:embara: been there...

Even did it at a ProAm this year shooting a practice round with some of the Limited Pros. Last time we saw the arrow, it was headed way high right.

very embarrassing, but they were quick to point out,it has happened to them and it eventually happens to anyone who shoots one under.


----------



## Dan. S (Mar 5, 2008)

*wow*

you fellas shoot one under very impressive. I shoot 3 under and like it better than split fingers. Ive heard that top shooters use the one under method and get a cleaner release (you'd have too). You guys must be pretty good.

Do you guys use high letoff with the one finger release? Im a little concerned about the valley or (lack there off) IBBW describes in his last post. The furious cams Im used to have a small valley and I like it. I have used the nitrous cams before and they have no valley. They are ok but I know what I prefer. 

I dont like the feeling of being pulled in if you creep a little. 

Thanks again for the review I not sure if I want one now. Do you use the mini max cams? If not can you tell me if they have a very narrow valley or are the same as your description. 



IBBW said:


> Ummm the "valley" is very narrow. *I can't really say it has a "valley".* It drops all at once and thats it. There is a small amount of "sponge" back there. I shoot mine one under. All I have to do is think about releasing and and it's gone. I accidently fired one off today at a shoot. I got to full draw, dropped to one finger, relaxed a little to much.............


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Dan. S said:


> you fellas shoot one under very impressive. I shoot 3 under and like it better than split fingers. Ive heard that top shooters use the one under method and get a cleaner release (you'd have too). You guys must be pretty good.
> 
> Do you guys use high letoff with the one finger release? Im a little concerned about the valley or (lack there off) IBBW describes in his last post. The furious cams Im used to have a small valley and I like it. I have used the nitrous cams before and they have no valley. They are ok but I know what I prefer.
> 
> ...


I shoot one under, and for me low let-off is the way to go, just personal preference. It simply keeps me from getting lazy and sloppy. I am also less concerned with "valley", I prefer a good solid wall. As BW stated, there is a tiny bit of sponginess with the Max and minimax cams, but I have never known it to be a problem. 

I shoot a Max cam on my Conquest 3 and a minimax on my Rival pro, the mini is a smoother cam, but I have to sacrifice pulling more draw weight to get the speed and arrow flight I want compared to the Max cam. Not to mention having to use 70# limbs to get 63# out of the Rival.


----------



## Dan. S (Mar 5, 2008)

*Thanks for the info*

You guys are awesome thanks for the input. like I said there are no dealers in my state and I havnt seen one at the club to try so this is valuable info to me.

I like the sound of the mini max more and more and even phoned interstate today about some prices. I was pleasantly surprised they are very competitvely priced compared to what I originally had in mind.

btw your bows are sweet looking rigs have fun with them 

all the best


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*love it*

Guys, I love this Bow[conquest 3] this is my 2nd full day of shooting and I'm having a blast going back to where it all started for me-fingers compound! I'm more accurate today then yesterday and going to do some walk back tuning today! Thanks for all your help!! YES I would recommend this bow!


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*and*

learning lots from reading your posts!!


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

CutTheLoop-
Are you drawing your bow with two or three fingers, then dropping all but the middle finger? (guessing based on your avatar) I've been having the most difficulty establishing a consistent anchor point along my jaw bone. Any pointers? Are you using kisser button, peep, etc.? 

I shoot recurve 3-under with a corner of the mouth/middle finger anchor but felt I need a lower compound anchor in order to get the most distance out of my sight, without having to go to split finger.


----------



## TomM (Feb 19, 2008)

The conquest 3 was my first mathews bow and I must admit it made me realise how good they are. Before the conquest I had a succession of hoyts and martins, none of which really came close to the consistency, reliability and accuracy of the conquest. I had a few issues with the cable slide on it (watch for fletching clearance if you use an after market one) but when they're set up correctly you will be hard pressed to find a better fingers bow. I have mine currently set up for release aid and it works great for that, but I shot it with fingers for a couple of years and regularly put in scores that shamed the release shooters, can't fault it.


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

No problem. That's why we're here!
Glad to hear you love your bow!!:thumbs_up


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Hunter Dave said:


> CutTheLoop-
> Are you drawing your bow with two or three fingers, then dropping all but the middle finger? (guessing based on your avatar) I've been having the most difficulty establishing a consistent anchor point along my jaw bone. Any pointers? Are you using kisser button, peep, etc.?
> 
> I shoot recurve 3-under with a corner of the mouth/middle finger anchor but felt I need a lower compound anchor in order to get the most distance out of my sight, without having to go to split finger.


Hey Dave,

Yeah I draw with more like 2 1/2, the index finger is barely on the string at draw and already out of the way just before I find anchor. Once anchored, I drop the bottom finger and start settling in on the peep.

My anchor: 
Kind of hard to describe, but here goes. First off, I draw straight back, as my hand reaches my face it is about the level of the underside of my jawbone, at this point the hand is in kind of a "karate chop" position with the thumb slight bending in toward the hand, as I feel it reach the jaw,I can feel it drag along the very edge of my jaw, continuing back I reach full draw and the crook between that bent thumb and the opposing portion of my hand seem to find the rear of my jawbone where it curves upward.

It fits that part of my hand very well, and just seems to "belong" there. Once I'm there, a portion of my thumb is just under my jaw, I guess right about where the lymph node would be. Drop the bottom finger and it gets more snug. Nose to the string, sight picture... let it eat!

Also important, is to avoid moving the head out to the string... move the string to you head, maintain the posture you started with, otherwise you will find yourself "collapsing", usually resulting in a high left miss for me.

I do use a peep, but no kisser.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*cam-----*

and the story continues,,,, been practicing and getting a bit erratic .The bow is bottomed out[remember it s a 50-60 # came that way-] and I'm getting frusterated!! It is the HL CAM and I let one go over the neighbors house!! whooooooooosh, that was close- Don t know if it s my release or what but I'm getting pissed!! One time good arrow, next time 7 or 8" right !! Adjusted NAP flipper . I concentrate on my release every time , so suppose it could be but I fell it s an equipment , set up, arrow or ??? isssue! Shooting Easton 400's cut at 28" [it s a 28" cam aslo] with a 100 g. point then I tried a 125g. point then I tried an Easton 500 spine same point trials............... any help is appreciated!


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

I know this may sound crazy, but, I had HL cam on mine. I couldn't feel the release. I switched it out for a 65% Let-off cam. That could be a factor? HL can increase the circling motion of the bow hand, due to lack of tension.
Also, you should be pulling/drawing straight back.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*? /cam*

I think I'm pulling straight back but you got me thinking- is that cam you mentioned the Z2 60 % let off??-- this one is the Z-DDL- HL [is that 80%] i really can t tell . If that cam will help I'm going tom start looking-


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*just checked*

*EEL mini max *is available in my *LH 28"* / is that the one- sorry to bother you guys so much!! Maybe I'll get it all figured out!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome to the wonderful world of finger shooting 

From reading you first posts after you just started shooting the bow, you sound like you were shooting very well... right?

And now Murphy's law, familiarity breeds contempt, or whatever has crept in.

It's easy to let happen, I shot fingers ALOT in my early years in archery, quit for several years and came back to shooting release. Several more later(this 3D season) I decided to go back to fingers.

Found a bow, set it up practiced for a week, went to a State ASA qualifier and shot 4 up through 30 target with 7 12's. I thought, cool! this is gonna be easy.

Fast forward a few weeks to the next State qualifier and I shoot 49 ponts DOWN, It seemed like I couldn't do anything right.

Of course you check the equipment, string stretch, cam rotation etc, short of that, I gotta say you have become relaxed and allowed some bad form or inconsistent anchor to set in.

Start simple, try to find that basic starting point again. Don't try to throw too many sollutions at a time at what might be a simple problem.

Try not to over exaggerate a correction.

If you can, possible post a simple cell phone video. I bet you'll get some good input from here.

My first tip, without seeing you shoot yet, would be to try to shoot with a little more of an open stance, square being near perpendicular to your target line. Doing this will eliminate any face contact you maybe having and can prevent some torqueing with your body.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*also*

the *ER SS *and the *EL SS *come in *LH 28" *


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Darksider said:


> I know this may sound crazy, but, I had HL cam on mine. I couldn't feel the release. I switched it out for a 65% Let-off cam. That could be a factor? HL can increase the circling motion of the bow hand, due to lack of tension.
> Also, you should be pulling/drawing straight back.


:thumbs_up


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

catkinson said:


> I think I'm pulling straight back but you got me thinking- is that cam you mentioned the Z2 60 % let off??-- this one is the Z-DDL- HL [is that 80%] i really can t tell . If that cam will help I'm going tom start looking-


Yes, the HL denotes High Letoff(80%)


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*and*

greatr tips! Thanks- I'll give it a whirl!!


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*as well as the SS cam also?*

Working on that as well as switching out cams too is what I'm hearing- this cam is very aggressive upon release!


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

Good tips Cut the loop! Don't forget; There will be more holding weight with the lower let off cam.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

CutTheLoop-
Thanks for the description of your anchor point. I'll have to experiment a bit more to see if I can incorporate something similar.

Chuck,
Be aware that those Supersoft cams are reputed to have a 'spongy' back wall and you give up some speed, if that works for you. So far, I really like the 65% max cam's firm back wall for finger shooting.


----------



## Dan. S (Mar 5, 2008)

*mini max*

Hi guys I have been following this thread along the way and learnt a lot but now I have more questions for those with experience.

I know the mini max is the smoothest cam available on the conquest 3, 4 and I would need it to get to my 26.75 draw length and Im sure i would like it. But what's the trade of? 

I would like to know if anyone has the info to compare the max cam with the mini max cam. What Im trying to say is what 's the difference between the 2 cams at the same draw length and draw weight with the same arrow and the difference in performance between the 2? 

Im guessing between 5-10 fps, obviously the mathews website IBO would be with the quicker set up (310 fps) but how does the mini max compare? 

Hopefully my final question so I can stop bugging you fellas is. What size should I order the new bow (conquest 4) so it gets the 26.75 draw length? I read somewhere that the draw lengths come out longer but once again those with the experience will have the answers. 

Thanks to all in advance


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

If you use a one under hold and a HL cam you better be careful at full draw, a one second lax in concentration can lead to unintended launches! I don't know about the lesser letoff cams. Yeah it is very embrassing to launch one. I usually hold on just long enough to get about halfway to a let down. Thats about as far as I can hang on before the string is stripped out of my finger. :embara:


----------

